# Horse Blizzard Photos



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Foxy looks gorgeous in the snow!! Very nice!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

For some reason, I just like the "comin' home" picture...your first shot. Maybe I just like snowy horse butts, I don't know


----------



## clipclop (Aug 27, 2007)

the horse looks so cute and alert in the second one, all alone in the snow, his colors go perfect with it ! that one got my vote


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Excellent pics!


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the encouraging feedback. I also like the second photograph best.


----------

